# Review: 2018 Ariens Platinum SHO Track 28 model 921052



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I got to use my brand new 921052 for the first time on 12/13/17 but that was only due to my driveway being drifted over in spots - it wasn't a very good test with inconsistent snowfall. But today, I got to go on my second outing with it thanks to some un-forecasted, pesky lake effect that had wandered into Ontario County from Lake Erie so when I came home from work, I found about 8 inches of fresh powder to play in. 

I am very pleased with this machine and less and less impressed with my driveway as I could hear the clickity-clacking of small stones going through the chute from time to time, making me just cringe about what it's doing to my newest prized possession. I kept thinking to myself, "What would it cost to pave 4100 square feet of driveway? Ouch..." Perhaps one day.

Back to the snowblower. 

It performed flawlessly. 

I found that priming it 6 times is the magic number - it consistently starts on the first pull.

Being able to adjust the bucket pitch with one hand while still in motion was outstanding - I knew that was going to be huge. As soon as I felt the bucket start to "dig in" to that loose gravel, I'd tilt it back a bit and minimize the stone-throwing. I had the snowblower "one notch down" from what some consider the "transport position" which is where the bucket is as high off the surface as it will go. On occasion, I'd have to put it into the transport position until I got leveled out and then it was back down a notch. There's two more positions closer to and on the surface - I'll never use those as long as my driveway remains gravel.

The throwing distance was excellent while the engine power and torque was fantastic. No EOD issues and that's where my driveway is SUPER soft. People have created some serious divots there because if you're exiting my driveway onto the roadway, you're going slightly uphill and it's almost impossible to get onto the road without spinning the wheels. In the summer, I just rake it smooth in about 2-3 minutes once a week or so. 

Chute and deflector controls worked great - no sloppy play and adjusted well.

The handwarmers work tremendously but I wear good gloves and don't see myself using them (the handwarmers) unless it's sub-zero temps with wind chills. They got downright hot.

Traction from the tracks was outstanding and I had no major issues with the AutoTurn feature. On occasion, if the terrain sloped just right, I could tell it wanted to "pull" in a certain direction but it was very slight - just barely noticeable, as a matter of fact. The tire tracks from vehicles and clumps of gravel (which there are a LOT of) didn't seem to throw it off at all. I also discovered that in 5th or 6th gear, I could pivot the machine with one hand (in the snow), which was impressive. I didn't expect to be able to do that with a tracked unit. The slower gears wouldn't allow it though. 

It got dark just as I was finishing and while the headlight didn't light up the area as I'd prefer, it lit it up enough that I could see what I was doing with no issue. But there is definitely room for improvement on Ariens part there.

So, overall, I am very satisfied with my purchase. Given the challenges that my property offers, I'm thoroughly convinced that I made the right choice.

A paved driveway sure would be nice though.....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks for the review


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Glad to hear that it exceeded your expectations in many ways. A lot of people talk about the light, Ariens has been thick headed regarding switching over to L.E.D.'s.


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

That's a fine machine Paulie. Excellent choice!

Thanks for the thorough review.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Good review!


When it comes to gravel you'll find your sweet spot(s), height-wise.


For me I can start with my scraper bar about 5/8-3/4" high and as the gravel gets sealed up by driving on the "left overs" I can work my way down to about 1/4". Warm spells can jack that up and I might have to start over again........


Tomorrow I'll be dropping down to 1/2" and working the left overs and may drop it down another 1/8" and hit it again. We have some warm days coming up and I want to reduce the slush, as best I can, that will develop over those days.......


Have fun & stay safe at work!


----------

